# Revista "Técnico en electrónica" de Users...



## nacho3d (Sep 19, 2013)

Buenas, qué tal?

Quiero prevenir por si alguien tiene intenciones en comprar la colección "Técnico en electrónica" de Users (http://www.redusers.com/cursos/tecnicoelectronica/) y comentarles que es bastannnnnnnnte flaca.

Yo recién estoy dando mis primeros pasos en electrónica y estoy leyendo un libro que me bajé de Cekit.

Cuando ví que iba a salir esta colección, y ví los contenidos, y que venía con 4 libros ni lo pensé y me la compré por internet.

Después de 4 semanas recién me llegaron los primeros fascículos y los libros.

Los libros... dan pena, el de programación en C no alcanza si quiera a ser una introducción. Lo mismo con el de domótica, el de robótica, etc. Encima los libros en la foto, parecen los libros de Users normales. Wrong!!! Miden la mitad de un libro normal y con suerte si tienen 80 páginas.

Y los fascículos son flacos deben tener unas 10 / 20 páginas cada uno y el contenido súper escueto. Por ejemplo en la parte que habla de magnetismo explica muy por arriba un par de párrafos y se acabó. En cambio, por ejemplo, en el libro que tengo de Cekit lo explica mucho mejor y más extenso. No digo que lo que está en el libro de Cekit que tengo sea un tratado de magnetismo pero al menos es una buena introducción. Lo que está en el fascículo de Users no es más que un par de párrafos rescatados de Wikipedia.

Así que eso, si alguien le echó el ojo a esta colección, por las dudas le recomiendo que trate de pispearla en algún kiosco antes de comprarla porque la verdad, para mi gusto no vale la pena.

Saludos!


----------



## pacio (Sep 19, 2013)

ufff nacho, yo hace un mes y medio se la pedi al diariero y nunca me la trajo jajajaja,de todas maneras ya habia comprado el aňo pasado los mismos fasiculos pero de pc,y la verdad que tenes toda la razon,lo unico algo util son los libritos que vienen en los primeros 4 fasiculos,pero despues muy malo,y bastante cara para u contenido,las revistas esta algo de 25 pesos (4 dolares mas o menos) y no traen practicamente nada..

definitivamente me convenciste jajaja

lo que si recomiendo es la linea cekit,para empezar es muy util.

gracias por la precaucion 

(disculpen las faltas de ortografia,estoy del celular)
saludos
PACIO!


----------



## danielmattioli (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola! yo tenia pensado comprarlos tambien y la verdad me paso lo mismo con otros fasiculos, pense que habian mejorado el nivel. Opte por no comprarlos y les compre un libro de microcontroladores pic. Si veo que el libro es medio flojo les voy a comentar por aca. Me llega en estos dias. Aca esta la ficha tecnica del libro en concreto.

FICHA TÉCNICA
Nombre: MICROCONTROLADORES
Páginas: 	320
Peso: 	397 grs.
ISBN: 	9789871773565
Año de edición: 	2011
Impresión: 	Color


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2013)

concuerdo con el comentario del autor del hilo ,no vale la pena ,
quizás para los muy novatos les sea útil.pero no se ,se me ase una estafa al estudiante


----------



## danielmattioli (Sep 24, 2013)

Bueno les paso a contar que me llego el libro que les mensione mas arriba y la verdad me siento decepcionado. El libro dice claramente nivel basico a intermedio. Pero cuando lo abrí note puras imagenes GIGANTES DE RELLENO Y MUY POCO TEXTO. Me siento verdaderamente estafado si llego a tener tiempo lo escaneo para que lo vean.


----------



## Wantech (Sep 24, 2013)

Los libros, Revistas o fascículos para aprender electrónica, antes de que el internet se desarrollara como ahora eran muy útiles, hoy en día en internet encuentran cursos, libros, revistas y muchas cosas en diferentes formatos y gratis al igual que videos interactivos y archivos pdf, que estos tienden a desplazar los libros de aprendizaje de solo lectura, hoy en día se encuentra información desde la mas básica hasta la mas avanzada eso depende de quien la busque, la dedicación de querer aprender lo lleva a uno a niveles mal altos, para ser un buen técnico, tecnólogo o ingeniero hay que aprender mucho tanto en teoría como en practica,  con comprar unos libros o revistas no se tendrá un buen nivel básico, hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo a la electrónica, en esta comunidad aprenderán mucho mas que leyendo una revista, porque aquí se comparte el conocimiento de muchas personas, con muchas experiencias y niveles de aprendizaje, un libro con mucho texto no significa que sea bueno las grandes ideas son las mas simples, el mejor libro que se puede tener en casa es Google.


----------

